# Zugriff auf Heftarchiv bei Digital-Abo?



## Leo-Nardo (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
gibt es beim Abschluß des Digital-Abos auch Zugriff auf das Heftarchiv? Also in etwa so wie es bei der c't läuft. Beim Abo dort bekomme ich vollen Zugriff auf alle Artikel die jemals in der c't erschienen sind.
Gibt es das hier auch?
Danke
Leo-Nardo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Mai 2017)

Leo-Nardo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es beim Abschluß des Digital-Abos auch Zugriff auf das Heftarchiv? Also in etwa so wie es bei der c't läuft. Beim Abo dort bekomme ich vollen Zugriff auf alle Artikel die jemals in der c't erschienen sind.
> Gibt es das hier auch?
> Danke
> Leo-Nardo



Hallo Leo-Nardo,

Du bekommst mit dem Digitalabo ja quasi zwei Archive. 1x die PDF-Ausgaben über den Shop, 1x die "App"-Ausgaben über Browser und Apps.

Beim PDF bieten wir alle Hefte ab 01/2013. Bei den App-Ausgaben sind quasi alle Hefte verfügbar, notfalls als Jahresarchive.
Archive

ABER: Wir sind da jetzt am überlegen wegen PDF 

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Leo-Nardo (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
danke, alles gefunden. Aber bitte überlegt mal schnell wegen dem PDF. Das solltet ihr unbedingt machen.
Ich finde PDF viel besser als irgendwas App-internes. Das hat den Vorteil dass ich die Seiten die mich richtig interessieren ausdrucken kann oder in anderen Zusammenstellungen zusammenwürfeln kann. In etwa so wie ihr das mit dem WaKü-Sonderheft gemacht habt. Ich bin viel unterwegs und lese gern in der Bahn o.ä. PDF ist da viel universeller und unkomplizierter handhabbar als eine App. 
Ich hatte es Torsten in nem anderen Thread schon geschrieben: Euer epaper-Shop ist kaputt bzw falsch konzipiert:  Ich kann dort nur etwas kaufen wenn ich ein Abo habe. Ohne das kann ich mich nicht mal registrieren. Das ist blöd.
Danke und Ciao


----------



## Tschacko83 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Thilo,

ein PDF Heftarchiv wäre traumhaft. Ich hatte schon gehofft so etwas würde mit der 200 Heft kommen. Bitte bitte macht ein PDF Jahresarchiv. Das letzte ist ja jetzt nun schon vier ! Jahre her !

Viele Grüße

Tschacko


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (21. Dezember 2019)

Tschacko83 schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> ein PDF Heftarchiv wäre traumhaft. Ich hatte schon gehofft so etwas würde mit der 200 Heft kommen. Bitte bitte macht ein PDF Jahresarchiv. Das letzte ist ja jetzt nun schon vier ! Jahre her !
> 
> ...


Nun ja, wenn ich es als Heftabonnent richtig mitbekommn haben, hat PCGH sowohl ein komplettes 11 Jahres Archiv als PDF mal auf DVD gepresst als auch alle Jahresarchive als PDF bis einschließlich Archiv 2017 auf der  jeweiligen Aprilausgabe 

(04/20xx) des Folgejahres nachgereicht. In 2019 habe ich irgendwie das Jahresarchiv 2018 vermisst oder übersehen ... Gab es das auf DVD im Sommer 2019?

Mittlerweile finde ich es zum Kauf für knapp 6€ - hier

PCGH Jahresarchiv 2018 | PC Games Hardware 

Wie ist das zukünftig angedacht? 
Wird es noch Vorjahresarchive auf DVD in PDF Form geben? 
Sogar als Aboprämie könnte ich mir so etwas vorstellen. Kurzabo 3 Hefte + Zugriff aufs Vorjahresarchiv oder 1 Jahres Abo und zugriff auf alle Jahresarchive in PDF Form....Man bekommt so eine gute Übersicht und für mich als Print Abonnent ist es eine gute Archivierung, ohne immer die kompletten Hefte behalten zu müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Dezember 2019)

Moin!

Ja, das Jahresarchiv wird's auch zukünftig auf DVD geben. Eigentlich sollte es in der kommenden 02/2020 enthalten sein, dort war allerdings die Vollversion unerwartet groß, sodass das Archiv erst in der 03/2020 enthalten sein wird. Das Heft erscheint Anfang Februar.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (22. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ja, das Jahresarchiv wird's auch zukünftig auf DVD geben. Eigentlich sollte es in der kommenden 02/2020 enthalten sein, dort war allerdings die Vollversion unerwartet groß, sodass das Archiv erst in der 03/2020 enthalten sein wird. Das Heft erscheint Anfang Februar.
> 
> ...



Danke Raff für die schnelle Antwort um die doch ungewöhnliche Uhrzeit.

Handelt es sich um das Archiv 2018 oder das Archiv 2019? 
Irgendwie vermisse ich die 2018er noch auf DVD . Ich wollte gleich mal zum Papiercontainer ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Dezember 2019)

Moin!

In der PCGH 03/2020 wird's das Archiv 2019 geben.
In der PCGH 02/2019 gibt's das Archiv 2018. Hast du bestimmt. Also ab zum Container. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo Raff,

ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2020 wünsche ich.

Ich habe sonst immer erst ab Ausgabe 04 geschaut. 
Mache bitte weiterhin alles so engagiert.

Danke


ein letztes Bild im stillen Gedenken  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

